# Burke 3/13/14 - Powder day



## from_the_NEK (Mar 13, 2014)

Burke reporting 18+ inches. Definitely “+”on the east side of the mountain. Wind was blowing straight up the mountain. The queue was full waiting for the MBE to open at 9:00. The excitement was evident. It has been 2+ years since Burke has had a really good powder day (good = 16”+ of soft powder on top of a decent base).

1[SUP]st[/SUP] run was “Super Doug’s” (Upper/Drop/Lower). The Drop was deep and drifty. Lower Dougs was deep and untracked.

Jungle was pretty good with some decent untracked lines.

Many of the trails had been groomed early last night so there was quite a bit of powder there too. However, the upper sections of Willoughby and Dipper were pretty wind blown.

Wilderness = beautiful soft powder bumps.

East side glades = DEEP

I wish I could have stayed all day.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 13, 2014)

Awesome!     Looks sick! Will be up at Burke a week from Sunday and continued cold+this new snow should have the woods still skiable by then.
Congrats on getting it---you guys have waited a looooong time up in the NEK for this sort of storm.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 13, 2014)

Oh yeah, Rerun the trail under the new lift is awesome with this much snow. Since Burke built the lift three years ago this was the first time I felt like I skied it the way it needed to be skied.  I kind of waited and hit it later in the morning and definitely did not get first tracks but it was still really good.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 13, 2014)

Save some for me! I'm going to try and get there on Sat.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 13, 2014)

Is that you wearing the "snow camo" jacket?  (The white one?)


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 13, 2014)

Yeah that's me. It is my liner. I forgot my shell at home.


----------



## Abubob (Mar 13, 2014)

I stop in Lyndonville to eat on my way to Jay. I should rethink that.


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 13, 2014)

Looks like a great day at Burke


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks for the early snow report!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 13, 2014)

Glad to see some frsh snow reports from NEK, enjoy the turns powder baby powder.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 13, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> Yeah that's me. It is my liner. I forgot my shell at home.



Your beard is pretty snowy 

And I think I see a photo for another Burke brochure cover there.


----------



## billski (Mar 13, 2014)

Good for Burke, and thanks for the report.  Maybe they'll be inspired to refocus on the skiing now..


----------



## first light (Mar 14, 2014)

I am planning on riding Burke Sunday and Monday.  What should I expect for conditions on those days?


----------



## jimk (Mar 14, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> Yeah that's me. It is my liner. I forgot my shell at home.



For me, that shot defines this storm.  You need to give your buddy/photog a case of the good stuff for that one!  Well done.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 14, 2014)

first light said:


> I am planning on riding Burke Sunday and Monday.  What should I expect for conditions on those days?



I would expect good packed powder everywhere. The little warmup this weekend should settle the powder in most places. The woods will all be good. East Bowl should be a lot of fun too.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 14, 2014)

That is awesome! This storm delivered up North!


----------



## lerops (Mar 14, 2014)

Oh my! Glad for you NEK. You have been very patient (well, except for your constant reminders that you are overdue a big storm).


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 14, 2014)

Skiing Burke tomorrow, been three years, can't wait.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------

